# fox poo



## andythebus (Feb 2, 2012)

What is it about fox poo that makes a dog want to roll round in it?
I,ve had 3 dogs and they've all been into it.
So what's in fox poo that is'nt in dog poo? I mean you dont catch fido rolling around in any other sort of poo so why fox's?
I even had one of my dogs eat the stuff. Yuk. Bad breath for days after:hand:


----------



## Boxer1 (Jan 8, 2012)

They appear to like the smell.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Where's Dogless? I need to know whether it's OK for me to comment! 

Think it's something to do with masking their own scent for hunting purposes or at least it is with rabbit poo/other prey animal poo...


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

andythebus said:


> What is it about fox poo that makes a dog want to roll round in it?
> I,ve had 3 dogs and they've all been into it.
> So what's in fox poo that is'nt in dog poo? I mean you dont catch fido rolling around in any other sort of poo so why fox's?
> I even had one of my dogs eat the stuff. Yuk. Bad breath for days after:hand:


Twice Kite has rolled in other dog's poo - both times it was bright orangy, semi-solid and smelt vile. She will roll in fox poo too of course!


----------



## andythebus (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah but as a general rule they dont tend to roll in each others mess:crazy:
My dog avoids other dog's poo (except to sniff it) the only time he got some on him was when he was too occupied with his ball to see the stuff and he trod on some. He didn't like it.:
See fox poo though:
It's like it's mandatory to get it all over himself like it has some sort of magical quality. The more he rolls in it the happier he seems to become.
Just a strange habit or something more scientific?
My previous dogs all liked the fox poo too
Anyone done chemical analysis on this stuff to see whats in it?


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh god my beagle used to roll in fox poo constantly... it stinks! It is the sort of smell that sticks to everything and you can smell for days on end! My deepest sympathies!!!

My mums dog is a rescue and lived on a diet of other dogs poo in a shed for the first year of her life... she still loves a poo-snack of any variety now, much to my mums horror!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

How can you tell its fox poo?

I know it should be the only poo, in urban areas, dog poo usually comes in bags. Seriously though I don't think I would recognise it as fox poo. My lad loves rolling in cow pats, last year he met a new friend a golden retriever, not sure who showed who what fun it was to roll around in the stuff. The glee on their faces.

That's the only time I allowed a few feet between him and me when walking on the lead.


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

sskmick said:


> How can you tell its fox poo?
> 
> I know it should be the only poo, in urban areas, dog poo usually comes in bags. Seriously though I don't think I would recognise it as fox poo. My lad loves rolling in cow pats, last year he met a new friend a golden retriever, not sure who showed who what fun it was to roll around in the stuff. The glee on their faces.
> 
> That's the only time I allowed a few feet between him and me when walking on the lead.


You know it's fox poo because it smells... like nothing else on earth. Dog poo smells like roses in comparison!

Scout once rolled in it while we were out walking, he absolutely stunk. We had to ride in the car with him home with all the windows open, despite the fact it was bloomin freezing!!


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

Bronwyn advises a good dollop of Eau De Fox Poop massaged between the shoulders once a week


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Many dogs find it hard to resist the temptation of Fox poo or such like. It stems way back to their origins where they used to roll in poo etc to disguise their scent when hunting. Or as a marker to other dogs that they have found something interesting or that it is theirs. At the end of the day it usually results in us poor owners having the embarrassment of the walk home with a stinky doggy, praying that no-one stops us for a chat or even worse to stroke our dogs.

A good tip however is to wash a poo covered dog in shampoo and then in tomato ketchup as it neutralises the smell. Just remember to rinse it off well though as a Tomato ketchup dog is not going to do your sofas any good!


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

Interesting tip Cockerpoo!

Bronwyn will alway roll in fox poo more and more regularly the more I shampoo her between rollings!


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

White wine vinegar seems to work well too!


----------



## Elizabetty (Sep 11, 2011)

Right, I'm off to move my cupboard of kitchen condiments up to the bathroom


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

sskmick said:


> How can you tell its fox poo?
> 
> I know it should be the only poo, in urban areas, dog poo usually comes in bags. Seriously though I don't think I would recognise it as fox poo. My lad loves rolling in cow pats, last year he met a new friend a golden retriever, not sure who showed who what fun it was to roll around in the stuff. The glee on their faces.
> 
> That's the only time I allowed a few feet between him and me when walking on the lead.


Trust me, you only need to smell it once. cow pats are as nothing compared to the smell of a big old pile of fox droppings.


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

springerpete said:


> Trust me, you only need to smell it once. cow pats are as nothing compared to the smell of a big old pile of fox droppings.


This is true! When you have a dog that has a penchant for poo you become a bit of a connoisseur and can tell an animal by it's waste! 

My dogs don't go near other dog's poo (at least that's something to be thankful for!) and it's just the terriers that roll in anything else; Rolo won't roll at all but he will eat herbivore poo!

I usually find tea tree shampoo does the trick.

Apparently nothing compares to a partially decomposed badger though, or so my uncle tells me.

Dogs can be so lovely at times hey?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Cheers guys, that confirms it, Duke hasn't rolled in Fox poo, that or I have had one hell of a cold.


----------



## andythebus (Feb 2, 2012)

sskmick said:


> How can you tell its fox poo?QUOTE]
> 
> this looked like a small amount of liquid and a couple of feet away was droppings. Looks like this fox had an indian takeaway from someones bin
> Seriously though:
> ...


----------



## Debxan (Jan 9, 2011)

sskmick said:


> How can you tell its fox poo?


There's a lot of it, it stinks so badly it takes your breath away and in this part of the country it has a green-ish tinge. (Not sure what they're eating here)

Sorry probably too much information but take my word for it if you are in Essex - avoid the green-tinged poop!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Eau de fox poo is Tilly's favourite roll on! - there's no smell quite like it, gross:001_rolleyes:


----------

